# CQHAM.RU

## sr-71

.

          .

     ,    
(10  )     .
    ...
    ...
      . 
 ,    ...

--------------------
1-  .
--------------------

  .

   ,    .

  "", "", "", "POWER"  .

 3  .
1.      /
    .
2.     -    -.
3.   1-  2-  .

--------------------
2-  .
--------------------

  .

  ,       .
         .
...
     ,      
-  ).
       .
...
      ....
  .    ,    .
      .
     ?
      .
   ?   ?  ...
...
      2-  .
  ,      50- 
  - 200..400.
...
 .
  .
 50.
   50  200.
 --200.
     50.
         .
    "  ".
...
   -  200....
      D/d.
   3     =8,3.
   5,3.

         ...
    ...     ...
...

     20.
  ,   20    .
...

 R=0 .     .
   200- ...

----------


## VE3EUT

Polyphaser-      .          .

              .      IMHO.

----------

RX6DL

----------


## ua5aa

...      ,   -     ,   ,  "".     ""     -    ,       "    .       "" ,    -       ,     ,       .

----------


## Albert

:
       7,3 .
 , .     
      ,  
  .                .                
 1,5   ,     12 , , 3        .
  ,      ,      ,   !!!!
   ,   , ,    , !  !   ,   ,   .     ,       !     ,    ,      
    !
     !"!!

----------


## Veka

2 *Albert*

,  , " " ?

----------


## ua9xbi

:  ,    .           -  .     . 
    ,    ,   .
          . 
   ,      .    .      ,      ,         .    -     ""(  ).         ""       .   -  .
73!

----------

RX6DL

----------

mmom

----------


## Serg

-         1    ,        .

----------


## sr-71

UN7CI :
"...,      "
=
 ,       ?
     ,      .
    ?

        , 
 .  (  ),   .
  ,    .  
 .

   ...
 ,    .
   .
 ,   ,   ?

 ,      ?


.

----------


## UB0WBL

,  ,              ,    -  ,       :Crying or Very sad:  ,        -  .

----------

RX6DL

----------


## YL2MU

> ,  ,              ,    -  ,       ,        -  .


  ,     ?

----------


## UT4FA

.
           .
  (  ?!!)     .       ,        (  !!!)    ,  - .        (  )        .      ,       .        .
 100%       . !        .
:   , ( - ,    )         .
:                .
    350    2-3    18-22 ..  .         .
 :    , ,     .       , ,      . 
,        ...
,  ,  .     .
 73! UT4FA,

----------


## UN7CI

.

 ,        , ..     (  )               (). 
,        -  - . ..      ,   .
         .        .     ,     ,      - ?
      ..       .    ,   ""  :  , ,            ,      - ,  .

              ,   (     ,  )          . 
 ,      ,  ,                          " ",                ,   ,     .
           J-.

----------


## sr-71

=
  ,  (  ,  )...
       3..6,3.
      ...

----------


## ua5aa

... - ,   , ,     ,     ,      .
        "+"  "-",   .   ?  -  - ...     ?.......??
  !        , ?    -     .. !     ,   .

  . -,  !  ,          ,    ,    ,  - ""   .       ,       .  ,     ... :wink:

----------


## unname

> unname
> 
>       ,   10   
> 
> 
> *  -155, -160, -250           !*
> 
> ,   ,    . 
>   .
> ...


      50 ,    500.

----------


## ua5aa

...         .      (+)      (-).
      (.)
                     , -    .

       (20...25 )  "+"   ....  ,      -   , -         , ....

----------


## UN7CI

( !)       - ,   ,  .
()

----------


## YL2MU

> ( !)       - ,   ,  .
> ()


,   , ,   .       .     .

----------


## RV4CQ

" "         .
        "" ,          .
   ?

----------


## YuraSanych

> ,          .


      .         ,      .            ,    .

----------

mmom

----------


## UN7CI

...      n-  .

----------


## Gene

> YL2MU
> 
> -!      ?  ,         QRZ.RU.     
> 
> 
> ,     ,     -   (  ) ...


  " ...."         ,         (. 27)

----------

mmom

----------


## ew1mm

...       .  :  :

----------

RX6DL

----------


## EW1SW

> -


 ,    100%- .
 ,    ""        !      ,      ...
,      ,       .
73!

----------

RX6DL

----------

RX6DL

----------

,      -  ""   ?

----------

> ...-  ""


  E1     .

----------


## VElkin

> ,      -  ""   ?


     .

----------


## ve3ivm

[quote="ua3asr"]


> ,


    - .

iVM

----------


## RV9CX

> -  !


+1,     ,  ..

----------


## sr-71

> .... ....


=
 , ... ()  ,  .    .
 .        -  .

----------


## Sergey_ra9sfu

.      ?  ,    ?RA9SFU .

----------


## RN3DBQ

..      .
                  .    (   )              (    ).

         .        酅      .

      ,      ,    充            ..

----------


## MatrixBuilder

> -,    .


   .  ,  .  -    . 



> - (1,5...2 )     , 
>     .


              ,      -    . ,          ,            .          (  50    350 - 600)        - . 
     , .         , ,  . ,        .        ,        ,          .     ,    ,      .      ,   ,             .       ,  ,      .  ,    ......      .     ,    ........   :Exclamation:  




> ,   ,     ,        .


      7 ,          ,        .       , ,            .      ,       ,   .       ,    .       ,     . .

----------


## Sergey_ra9sfu

,     ?       ? RA9SFU .

----------


## Sergey_ra9sfu

,     .    ,  ?RA9SFU .

----------


## ijk

1MM   set-up -              ,       ( ,  ).(

----------


## R9LZ

> 1MM   set-up


 -    !
   ,       ,   .    -,      ,     .



> .


 . 



> .


   , !   :Smile: 
 ,    !

----------


## R9LZ

> ,  ,    .


 ,    ..
  !

----------


## Sergey_ra9sfu

?RA9SFU .

----------


## Sergey_ra9sfu

ew1mm,  ,      ,  . RA9SFU . .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

: ijk
,    .      -       ,  . 
73!

----------


## sr-71

> Set-up
> 
>     .
> 
> 
>   ,   ,    ,    .     .     ,   .   ,    , . 
>   .


=
!

----------


## yl2gl

, ...     ,       ?     ,   ....   .       ?
     : ,    ,   ,   .           .           . 
,  ,           .

----------


## ua3urs

> , ...     ,       ? ,  ,           .


 -  ,   ?

----------


## 3

*RK6ATW,* , "       , ,  ,   ,  ,"   100%,  "        "      100% --  ,   .

----------


## Igor-UGG

: " 1-93     "

----------


## UA3RRT

(  ).      ...   !
 :      ( ,    !)    - ,         -   . ,     ;  ,   !
 :        ,         ;       ,  -          !
   ,   1988     ,UZ3SWA,   !
  -        ,     !
 !

----------


## UA3RRT

,   ;     ,      QTH-    ,   . !
 ,  ; .
       ,    50 ,     ( )   ,   ,      ,   ..   ... ,   .
...         ...

----------


## Gena-lab

> ,    (  )       ,       ..


       ?  :Wink:     ?  :Crying or Very sad:      ,      ? :Rolling Eyes: 



> (  ).      ...   !


     ,          ,          .
..     ,       -     ,         , ..    .      , ..   ,      , ..     .      .  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## UA3RRT

.
 - ,   !
********************  *
-   16-  .
,  .

----------


## Gena-lab

> ( )             .





> - ,   !





> -   16-  .


  ,       . :Smile:    .    -      .   ,            .     ,      ,  -.  , .

----------


## R3MM

,          , "  ", ",  "  ",  ".            .

     "    "         . ,              ,          ,      .   ,        .

 34.21.122-87   1-93    ,     .  ,   ,       .      ( -     )        ,                   .    . 

   .
             ,   ,            .
             1 .        50   (   8 . )
       (    )       .
         50   (   8 ).           .
        2,5 .,      ,           .
          ,          .
     ()   ,       .,      .
          ( )         ,         ,     .

----------


## 3

*Gena-lab*,            :     -  ,     -    .

----------


## Geo

.         9-,    .  16-    ,  ""   10    5-6 .      ,    ,  .  -      .   ,    7 ,    ,   .  , ,    .       -   !

----------


## R3MM

> -- !!! -,    .......


    , ,        ,       ,    ,     "  "        . 

   ",  "         .                ,  ,   ( )    ,          .       ,   ,                .
http://rk3mwd.ystu.ru     10           ,    20   "" .     ,    ( 20,   )   ,           .             .

----------


## R3MM

> ,                   .


       "  "   ?
    III ,      ,      0,9

----------


## Alex9591

" " .   ,   110/35/10  ""      35 . ,  5   ,      20 ,                110  35 .             .  .

----------


## UA9LAQ

,         ? -, ,        144    .  .  ,   , ...,-,          ,           "'   ?

----------


## RV3BY Victor

> .  .


        .   80-   ,     " " (    ).  ,           .
   ( 90-)  ""          ()  .

----------


## Explorer

,      .    ,     .    "",     ,    ,      ,   ,  .         .       ,   .  ,   .   !
   ,        :Super:

----------


## ua3urs

> ,      .    ,     .    "", ...


  . !  ,!    ,       ()- ! ,   .

----------

.
    ...     .  100  , ,    ,  -  ,   ( )    .     .      ,  2,5 ,   - ,      .   . , , ,       ,  , ,      ;   , ,    ,      . , ,    .      ,       .      -    ,     ,    ,   ;  6     3,        ;   ,    (       ,  ).       ,        .

----------

> ...


 ,    !  -  12 ,  - .   , ,        ,   ,       ,   .... , -,  ... -           ,        ""...

----------


## R3MM

> ....   ,        .      ,            -  ,         20 ,    ......


 ,   ,       ,     .      ,    ,       .      ,     ,    ,           . 
   ,     ,   (    ) ,          ,     ,    .   ,    ,    .
  ,     (  )    ,     .          ,   . *       ,    ?*    , ,     ,    , ,          , , , ,  .    ,   .       ,         , 100%    ,  99%.             *http://www.stroyfot.ru/index.php?x=fot92*         .

   /   ,              (         ),       ,   ,      ,           .

  ,         (. )           ,         ,    .          ,      . . ,     .       , . .    .

----------


## R3MM

> .           .


        ,        ?
      ,   ,        ,       .

----------


## RD4AAB

> ,          .         .
>              .       10 .
>      ,  6 , 4 , 1 , 1  ()  2  .         50  50   2,5 .   2,5        .
>     ,    ,   . 
>  ,    .


    . :Crazy:

----------


## UT4UHG

> ...     ...


  .     -  .  ,        -       .

----------


## R3MM

> .
>   ,     .
> ...................


, , ,       .
,    ,     ,   ""   5 - 6 . ,        2  .
   ,      - 0 . 
 ,          - 2 .
     ,       - .
http://rk3mwd.ystu.ru

    ,       .
       .

 . 
 "" ,      .
              .

----------


## RV9UP

> 10 .


       160 ..   16040     14.
        .
  /  .   .       . -    .  ,    .    .     .         .     .
    .    .

73
UP

----------


## Igor-UGG

> ,         ,         .


     .
"     " ( -45-002-94):
"7.4.             ()       -  ."

      ,      " ",   "     " ( -45-002-94) " 1-93     ".
  -   .

p.s.             .

----------


## RM3UA

> TRX   , ,  ,     . ,    (  )   TRX,   ""     -- - .    TRX       ,      ,     -.   ,   .


 !   .. , .  ,      ,
         .   - .  
 .   ,         . 
 .

----------


## rk4

> -


     . .     .       .   .    .

----------


## UA1ZQO

,       ?         .
        ,      .
    9- .   ,  ,          . ,                ,..   ,   .   ,    .   ""      ,     ,

----------


## yl2gl

,       .       **       .      -   ,   ,   .   .           .

----------


## RM3UA

.   ,         
       .   "" 
  UW3DI  UA1FA.   QTH    .
   .

----------


## Igor-UGG

> ,                 .   ""    UW3DI  UA1FA.


 UA1ZQO,    :                .   .           .           .

----------


## rz9ugn

.     ,    " ",   ,        .        -      ,   ..   -    ,   "" .         .          ,      " "     . 
   . ,       , ,        ,     , , ,    ,   .      20 ,      0,5  (  ),    10  -  .

----------


## rz9ugn

,  , " ",         . "" -   .    TV ,  ,     . ,   , ,     ,     ,      .      .

----------


## rz9ugn

.  ,        ,   .  2 . 1-:    -        ,              .    - " ". , " "          .  2-  . (       . ,    ,    -  -     .       ).     (    1)       ,     ,  " ,    " ( ,  ,    )    ()  .    . ,          ..  " "   1.    TV   ,        ,   " "    .

----------


## Valek

, 6    R-7000   10  ( 3  ),  .     , -     ,     ..         -

----------


## Gena-lab

> ,  , &quot; &quot;,         . &quot;


     -  " ",  ?              ?

*  14 ():*




> .  ,        ,   .  2 . 1-:    -        ,              .    - &quot; &quot;. , &quot; &quot;          .


      ,   ,    ,    ,   .     ,    ,     -  ()          ,    .    ""   ,       ,            ....              ?     !!!        5-30   ,    - .           ?

----------


## Gena-lab

> ,   ,        ,   ,        .


   -,         ,       ,    .          ...,   ,     ...        -    ?  ,        ?, ..    ,      ,         . ,     ,      .    30     ,     ?         50 ?      ,      , ..    ( -  ).    ,   ,    .            ,  .     .      ,      ,    .     .     ,   .

----------


## Gena-lab

> !!


  ,    ,    .       ,        ,  ,  ....,       .

----------


## Gena-lab

> ,    -    .


    ,         -   -  ,   ,     ,        ,  ,  .   ,   , ,  ,  ......   - ,   ....        ,   ...     ,    .   ,     ,    ,    ,   ,   .    -    ,      .       -            (  )     ???     ""         ???..    ,     .

----------


## UR7EY

> .


      .
.        .     .          (  30) .      ,     .    . 
          .   20   ,    ,        .         .     ,      .     ? 
   ,         ,      .         .     .  ,           .  ""  .  .      ,   ,      .
          .   .

----------


## UA1ZQO

.,    :  http://rutube.ru/tracks/1724829.html
 ,         ,..      ,              .

----------


## Geo

> -                ,      .    ,     ...     /            ?    ,    .


!    -   ,    ,     . ,  ,      ...

----------


## Geo

> -    ?


, ,    . ?
    . ,         .    ""           .  , ,      .    -    ,   -          . , ,          ,   ,  - 100%. ....!       -  !    -  ,            .

----------


## Geo

> ,      ...


   .          ,   "" , ""   . , ,  -      ...

----------


## 12701

> .


  ..      ,           .     ,     ,            ,       ,   ..

----------


## 12701

-    ,     ,          :Smile:    ,           ..      ,      ,      ...        .. :Smile:

----------


## 12701

... :Smile:  ...    ...

----------


## Alex9591

,   . -       ,     , ..   .             . 
       -       . :Razz:

----------


## roma59

> -


             .         3                :Shocked:

----------


## UR7EY

> , ,    "       "


 ,   :
http://potok.ua/mirovie-novoti/27577...iya-video.html
    .       .

----------


## RW6BA

.       1973     .  .  1974      .   .       .  ,       .    .     .      3-4    .     .         .    40        5-8 .    .
 .     ,     .   ,   . . .

----------


## Y-RAY

[QUOTE=RW6BA;520352]      . 

       , RV6BV       :    2800-2900        "  "   30-40            ,       ,        ,        -   .     ,  ,     
 ???      , ,     !
RA6AGC    73!

----------


## RA9SQO

.   80 ,        .     .  , ,      .    ,  ,     .   ,  .   .   !     .    .

----------


## aleksandr130

-       ?
        -         :Smile: )
    .

----------


## aleksandr130

,    **   .

   8  ,    -

----------


## EX2X

> .


    .   ..




> 


      .  ,     ,      ,        .          . -   (   )       .     ,    .    -...   ,    ,     .

----------


## R4IMM

,         ""  ,      .             ,    .

----------


## Gena-lab

> ,   ,    .  ..........


    ,   ....   () ,        ..... ,      ,  -  .... ,    , ..    ,        ,     -   -     ,       ()  ,          ,     !!!        !!!

----------


## UR5EPD

,     ,   ?
     ,  ,   ,      .
   - .       ,   160 .           .   -75    .

----------


## RM3UA

uote="Gena-lab;521354"]    !!!        !!![/quote]



> ,        .


 ,      !




> ,     ,   ? 
>      ,  ,   ,      .


, ,     .    
   "".

----------


## RM3UA

> :


   ?  _"   ,     ,   ?".
   46 . .        :Smile:

----------


## UB3RBU

> ,  ,   ,


 http://www.r150asp.ru/persona/researcher
         " "

----------

! .

----------

> :        , . ,,  ,   -,  -,      (   ),      .  ,    100.  . -,    .   ,   .50.   ,        .


      ...  .
    .
 . ,    .
      .
   , " "  .   .  
     .    .
...    !

----------


## RM3UA

> . 
>  . ,    . 
>       .


   ?  ::bad::      .  . :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Curious

10    9  (     2 ,     ,   600 ),       ,  ,       .

1.  ,   9 ,        -    . ,      ,  .       .

2. ,      ,       ,    .

3.   -63.         ,          ?      ?

4. ..    , ,      ,    . ,        -2, 5.1,        .

5.        ,   .

  ?

----------


## R9UC

(65 ),       .       ,    1975  . ,    .  84   -.     ,   .      +40      .      1979   .          (   10)   ,   . ,   ,   60-70    ,     50     .   ,                     ,    .              .    :      .

----------


## Curious

-63 ,     .   -28  -34,   ,     -63.

        -   ,  (  ),  ,     ,   -  ,      ,       .

----------


## dtg

> -63 ,     .   -28  -34,   ,     -63.
> 
>         -   ,  (  ),  ,     ,   -  ,      ,       .


  ,      ,       80-120 ,  -63    .

----------


## dtg

> ,  .


 ,      (c. )  4378  -46,        - - 2-2,5 .
   -  -. 
  ,   -   .
,        , ,    .,        ,       ,  -  .
 ...  ,   .  -         .  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## dtg

, ...  ,           . .
   ,  .

----------


## RA1WU

dtg?
 ,   ?
  , uw3di
 :Smile:

----------


## multipod

.      3         ,    .    ,      ,     .       . 5 ,     ,       (, ).       ,    ,   ,   .   ()         .      ,    .        (         ).    40-50    ,        .         ,         .           ,   .     .          ?

----------


## R9AD

? ,            .  ,  !,    -      ,      ...  , , .
     ...   ,      .
  ,        7  ( ),    .   ,     .        .   ,     ,     , ,      ,   ,  - ...   ...           .
 ,       ,    . :Wink:

----------


## RM3UA

.    
    ,     (YAGI
 QUAD).   ?

----------

> 1.  ,   9 ,        -    . ,      ,  .       .


               ,         ,     ,   15 ,  ,    2 ,        8-     ,    1 ,   ,         ,             ,   ,     ,    
 ,           
     ,

----------


## EX2X

*RV9UP*,
 ,   ..             :Crazy:  ,    .   ,       .         ..

    ,        ,       ,      ,       ..

----------

.    26      .  ,  , !   .         !   - . ?     .

----------


## R9AD

> , -    .         .    .      .     . 
>  .     ?  -  ? 
> 
> 73
> UP


       ,      ,         -   ,       !!!  ,    ,      !!!,      . =   !          ,     .
  ,  ,       .           ,       -   !

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post532638

----------


## RW1QZ

.     .    ,   -off.    :Smile:     ,   ?  .   . .  .  ,    .   - .

----------


## dtg

> ,   ?
>   , uw3di


.      .        ,    80   9  ,  , . .




> ,  -   ... , .


    .        ,   ,   ,          -   .    .    , , ,              .
  ,   ,      . .     .

----------


## RK6ATW

> ,   ,   ,          -   .    .    , , ,              .


  ,       ,     ?...

----------


## dtg

> ,       ,     ?...


   ...
    ,    ,      .
 ,     ,        ,   ,      ,           24      .
   ,  ,      , .
    ,       ,     ,         80-130 .
   -250, -155  .  -     .     .     .   ,    ,   , . 
 ,   -   -  .     ?

----------

> -Ѩ  !    !
> 
>     !
>      .        .



 :Crazy: 
   ...  ,  .
 ,            .
  2*495   3 () -  ,   .




> ,           24      .


 :!: *   ,      ...
 *DTG ,          ( )  -   ,     !

----------


## Tolya

> ?


   ,            !!!

----------


## dtg

.  #223  #230.
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=5750&page=23

----------


## dtg

. ,        .
  ,      .  :Crying or Very sad: 
 ,   -  #223  #230.    ,   ,   ,    .    .

----------


## RD4AAB

-       -   .             .

----------


## R9AD

> .


       ,      ,  . ,             ,        -         (    4-5 .,      ,      ,       ,   - ),    ,     + .          ,        5,       . ,              -  ,      ,      ,   .

----------


## ua0co

" - ".
       .     50 . 3.    -   .        .   . .   2      .     20   .  ,      .      "Bios" ( )     IC-706MK2G.  .          .   (FT-2000)     6-8 . (  ).    .   .   .      .      .     .     (   :Smile: ))   )    .  ,       -    .        ,      .      -             .

----------


## R3MM

> (  ))   )    .  ,       -    .        ,  **  **  .


       (   ),        (   )  ?

----------


## R3MM

> .


,   ,    



> ( )...


           .
             .

----------


## R3MM

16  .



> .  ** .   ............
>      (  ))   )    .................
>  91481

----------

RX6DL

----------


## ua0co

> .


     ,     ?     ?

----------


## RD4AAB

> ,      ,  . ,             ,        -         (    4-5 .,      ,      ,       ,   - ),    ,     + .          ,        5,       . ,              -  ,      ,      ,   .


        ,      --7 ,     , R ..       ,,  ..     \  10   30  .     R ..                            .     \        PEN      ( ),   PEN                 ()         \          .PS:    2 -16            R   100  -     -    18 .    .     ( )                      .  .

----------


## RD4AAB

RK9ABJ        ,      :               -7 . 1.7.100;1.7.104.;1.7  .102.;1.7.109.-1.7.112; 1.7.113..;1.7.116-1.7.118,    34.21 122-87         153-34.21-123-2003.  4         \      TN,            .     ,       ,  ,            . .

----------


## ijk

> ,       :
>           inv v   ,       (        ),     ,        ? :(
>  -    , ,  -  :(
> -      -


  ,     !

----------


## EX2X

> ,     !


  -  ...
            ,

----------


## Tube.

!   -250       100W ?

----------


## ijk

24- ,   ,   ,  - ,      .  ???            -    .

----------

RX6DL

----------


## RZ3AGI

, 07.08.12

----------


## VICTORY

-      ,    .   .       .   ,   AV-.  ,            50.

----------

,           (   )   - ,                   .              .   .     ?              ,      .           .       ?    .   .

----------


## UR5EA

!   R7AN:          "", , ,   ,   . ,

----------


## UB3RBU

> (0,4)     +- 50


  :Shocked:

----------


## UU4JGI

!
          "-276".
        .    .    ,  !!!
    ,          .
       380         .
       .        ,     .
  (-  40 )    .    61.
73!

----------


## slavector



----------


## 12701

-   ,    .

----------


## 12701

> ,    ,        .


  :Smile:     ,  ...     ,          -104    .   ,            (      ) ,           ,    .       .             , -   .  ,       (    ,  ..) ,   .   ,    .      ,      (     2-3 .              (    ) .        ..           ...      ..

----------


## 12701

( ) ,                 .   -   ..       , ,     .      .      ..

----------


## RV7A

> !   R7AN:          "", , ,   ,   . ,


        2         73.R7AN.     ,

----------


## LY3BBI

> .


    .       ,     .            .            ?   ,      ,            .  :Razz:     .

----------


## VOVA080808

?
 ,         ?

----------


## RK6ATW

> ?


   ... ...      !...



> ?


   ...  ...

----------


## RK6ATW

> .


    ?!...   ! :Crazy:

----------


## LY3BBI

> ?


           .    .  :Razz:  
             .   ,     ( )    ,       (  )     1 .    .           .   ,    .          .      -   ,         .         100  .      .  :Razz:

----------


## Geo

> -        ,      ?


, ,   -  75-       ,   ""....

----------

:
 ..    2005 .   800 .

----------


## VICTORY

, -     .    . :Razz:

----------

.   ,     /     .     ,   ,     .        ,  .    .       .
 18 ,  42-56 .

----------


## RV7A

> !   R7AN:          "", , ,   ,   . ,

----------


## ES1BA

> ...  10 .


10K OHM  = 10

----------


## LY1SD

> "".    ,       ,    ,       .        ,      .


,    .           (  - ),      .

----------


## R3MM

> ,    .           (  - ),.........


     () ,     ?    ,    ,  .  :Wink:

----------


## RZ3AGI

> , ,   ,


   99%    ,    .     ,    .

           ,         .      ,       .

----------

ijk

----------


## serk

,          ,        "   ,   ". ,   ,  ,         .     . ,    ,    . 
    - .

----------


## R3MM

> , ,   ,  ,    ,             ** .


  ,    ,    .



> ,   ,  ,         .


,    "  " ,   .         .
  (  )     ,            .  :Wink:   :Smile:   :Razz:

----------

ijk

----------


## ur6em

> 


     ! :Super:

----------


## RV7A

> ,          ,        "   ,   ". ,   ,  ,         .     . ,    ,    . 
>     - .


             ,            ,     ,,        ,                                   ,    ,R7AN.

----------


## UT4UHG

> ...   .


    . 73!

----------


## RV7A

> . 73!


              ,      , R7AN.

----------


## shodan R3PAV

,    ...

     3.1 ,          .

          ,       .         .

 9- ,   3- .

       5    1  ,     
 6          SP1000     .

      ,     .       .

      , ..     .          , ..        .  -      .

          , .. 2      ,       .                  .

 ,  " "        .
      ,           .          "".
    , ..      ,               . (  , 20*50=1  )    ,     .

      ,    :
-        .
-                 .

    .
      (  )      :
--- -  

       ,   DX. :Rolling Eyes: 
,      ,     -   , - , -    .           .     .

      ,      "",       . 
 ,     :
  ,    , ..         SP1000   .
+  ,               ,     5-    *B88069X2180S102*
+            . 

 ,       ,       .  ,    ,         ,      .              .

     ?

----------


## shodan R3PAV

,  " != ",       ,     .    " ".

       ,     20-    .

----------


## slavector

Shodan        : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NQ_o2NEwWI

----------


## RZ6FE

> . 
>      ?


,                 .        .         ... 
        .         :

----------


## RZ6FE

> 


,  !     :Crazy: -     ...



> ,


!  -      37 ...   "   "

----------


## shodan R3PAV

> ... ,        ,  .
>        -   -    ...
>        .


   30-    ,     ?

    ,    (    ),     .
    ,   ,     ,      .

 ,   ,  ,    ?      ,     15-20 ,   ,   .

         ,          1.4 .     50 .   -      ?

----------


## Strannik

*shodan

*     !      !!!      ,     .      ,            .
 !  ,   ""  ,  ,  !

----------


## ecdv

> ,            3.


   !            .        .    ---  !     .      ?
 ,   ,   ,        .    .     (.   )   ---    ,     ,     .        --      --        
          3

----------


## RZ6FE

> RZ6FE 
>     ... ,        ,  .
>        -   -    ...
>        .
>    30-    ,     ?
> ** ,    (    ),     .


     - ** , ** ,    .        .
, "  -    ..." -   ,           ...    -  .
       .




> ,          1.4 .     50 .   -      ?


     -        .

----------


## RM3UA

,   -     .
      " "? :Smile:

----------


## ijk

.        ( LW 42 )       ? (  ,   ;      100  4  )

, ,   ,   ?      ,  , TRX 15  .

----------

ijk

----------


## manul

.
   ,    ,
,    ,  , 
    ,  .

----------


## rx9cim

,    .     -  ,         .

----------

rw3zg

----------


## 240

> , ,   ,   ?


  10 ,       ,      .  -        . ,    ,  .    ,    .          -.       .        ,   ,    .

----------

RT5Q

----------


## 2009

,  - ,      .
    ,         .   -    ...
       -         .      (   ,  ) ,     .    ,       ,      -       .

     .  -14-16,  ....

----------

ut7du

----------


## R3DE

> ,   ,    .


  ,      .  ,     .
   ,   ,   . ...!!!      ()!!!  .
    (,   .) ...,...    .

----------

R3PAS,

----------


## R6LCF

> ()


:        .   .  , 11  +  12.    ........

----------


## R3DE

1,    - , , ,    "".    .    ,   .

----------

R3PAS, us5abi

----------


## alexis

/ SENAO-358 ( ART-300)...  :Sad: 
    .   - 15   -     ,      .  15-    5-       -     .

----------

ijk

----------


## RM3UA

,   /-, ,
,    ..,   .  
   .  ,  
,      .   ,  ,
  ,       ..

----------

R3PAS, RV3MP, RX6DL, UR5IGC,

----------

"".  ""   ,          /  .  ,   ,       :Smile:

----------


## RX6DL

!!!   !

:  -     ...

     ,     !!!

     3 :    ,   ,  -1  ,        ,  .

 , 5 - 10    ,          15 !!!

     ...    - .   ,    ,     !

 ...  !

*  19 ():*




> .  ""     . !,      .  ,    ,     .    ,    .


*     ""!!!
*       !

      20 ,   ,  5  Ѩ , ,   ...        15       ,  . 
,             !
!

----------


## ijk

:Sad: 
2.5       "  ",      

       15    500    "  "      ,     : 
-     
-         
-       

  ,      ,      ,    ,       - 300  600 .    ,  - .    . ! .


..    - ,        ,   -     ?         ..? -      ?

----------


## 2009

> . ! .


           .



> ..    - ,        ,


     !!! ..        ...
   .
            -   ,    . 
================
.      ,   ?    ... ... ...  ?




> -      ?


 100% ,      .
    ,  ,  ...  90% .     ,       ...

  - ,           .

----------

ijk

----------


## 2009

> 


    :     ?
   -        ...      -    ,   !

----------


## 240

> 


     .   - ,    -  .      .    -      .          .     , -       .   ,     .      ? ::::

----------


## ijk

*RV3MP*,       - -    ,        .

*ut7du*,   ,    ,    LW "   ".      . 

,  ,  -   ,   .

----------

ijk

----------


## RV3MP

> ....**      10 (     )         .           .


, ...     10...  :::: 
"  -   ".
  ""    "1000 "    ...  ?
 ,     .
,   . ,   ...
   ,      .
:  ,   ....    . :Smile:

----------

ijk, RX6DL

----------


## ijk

*R9OY*,          ?      . 

  ""   -       " "        ()?    ,  ,          ,           ? (

----------

RX6DL,

----------


## R9OY

> R9OY,          ?      .
> 
>   ""   -       " "        ()?    ,  ,          ,           ? (


  ,       ....     ( 20   ).
   50-100 ....           .   .
   .           3      -         1,5 .      3-5 . 
             .
    ,         (  ,              ).
PS.  :    1000      ,     1   ,  100    0,5-0,8 .

----------

ijk

----------

ijk, lamobot, R3PAS, UT4UUM, yl2gl,

----------


## ijk

*R9OY*, , .        ?  ,   ,   .   ?

----------

,   .    ""  :Smile:         .

----------

RX6DL

----------


## ijk

,    ,   "",    ( -  ),   - .   , , ?   ,  ,  ,  ? ;(   -    ?

----------

ut7du

----------


## R3DE

> ...  ....


    ,    ....,        .    .
                     .   -   .
   ,               .      .

*  7 ():*




> 2.5       "  ",


,     ,      . ?    ?

----------


## 12701

> - 15-20. ,   .


      , ..   ..    ...          .               ..      .

----------


## serge22

, !
 -              .  , .     :Wink:  . 
     .
, ,   . 
        ,            . , ,  ,   -  .
( ,    .   ! ,    ,    ).

----------

Valery Gusarov

----------


## R3DE

> 


      ,    ....

----------

Gene58

----------


## ijk

*UR5IGC*,    " ",  ,    ,           .    -      . 




> ,     ,      . ?    ?


    ?      ,    .    :         ,     _,   ._    ,  , .

----------


## UR5IGC

> " ",  ,


     19,  ,   ,         , 6   ,    ,    ..  .       

*  18 ():*




> ,    ,    ...


      ,     ,  21

----------


## R3DE

> ,


 ,          ,       .

----------


## yl2gl

> -   .


         ,   ,     . 
,     ....   ,     ...  :Wink:   :Sad:

----------


## RM3UA

,    .  
       , 
  ,      5
   (    .)

      . 
 , -   .

----------

RX6DL

----------


## ur4qrc

(      )            , ,     ,    ,   .

----------


## RK3DMN

*22*,         ,       ,    .

----------


## R3DE

> 


    .    ,  - , , ,  - .        ,  ,  ,     ,        .      ...

  .     , ,     . ,     ,   .    -   .

----------

RK3DMN

----------

ijk

----------


## 22

> ,       ,    .


    ,     -    .   ,            .        -    ,     - "  "!    ,     ""  .    -         ,       ,     .      . ,    -        -  ,  .

*  5 ():*




> ,


      .    .      -    .   -    -      ,     -    .

----------


## US5MUW

.       . 

 .        9  .   6  .
   1/2  50  -     .    "" 7-16              "". 

    .    -                   .     ...    ?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ijk

,      ,     " ,  ",        ,        ,     -   :Sad:     ,  -,        ,      "   " .

----------


## 240

> ,        ,     -


      ,      ,    220\220 .            . :Razz:

----------

ijk

----------


## apg

,   -   -   .
   5 .     .        1  .  .          4 .  .    .           .    .     .       .

----------

RV3RF

----------

> 


              . ,    ,     .     ,       #444   ...

----------


## RAMBLER

> ,     ,       ?     :  ..      ?


 :    ,    ,   ,   ,   ,        -  ,   "" ,    ,      144 ,   ,              ,      ,   ,     ,            ,      ,   ,  ,   ,       ,   ,     ,     ,   , .      ,       ,     .      -   ,  ,  -  ,        ,        ,     .

*  10 ():*




> ...  ....


   .



> !!! ..        ...


     ,  ,    ,       ,     , ,  ,         - ,     ,           ,        .   .

*  7 ():*




> ,    .  
>        , 
>   ,      5
>    (    .)


      -  ,  ,      , ,        ,     , , ,   .  ,        ,      ,    ,   .

----------


## 22

*  8 ():*




> .


      -           ,     ,        ,          (     ),  ,         . 

   -   ,   -      .      .  .,       .    -         .    -   .  ,   ,             ,    -   . 



> :    ,    ,


           .    ,  .     ,       .        ,    .

----------


## R9OY

> :    ,


     ......




> .


  ....      ,    ?




> ,        ,      ,    ,   .


  -    .     ,    .
     ,         ?    ?




> -   ....


   ?    -     ? 





> ,   -   -   .


   ..... 

       ,     .

----------


## R9OY

> ,    ,      ,      , ?


        ?

----------


## R9OY

> ,    ,  ,  - -,   ,         ?     ? ?


 ( ...   ,    ,   "",    (  -  ),   - .   ,  , ?   ,  ,  ,   ? ;(   -    ?)
  #409-418

----------


## RAMBLER

> #409-418


    .     ?      ,    ?




> :
> http://lightningprotection.ru/?page_id=424


          ":  ,  "
,  ,    -)
http://elementy.ru/lib/430444?contex...discuss=430444

----------


## RAMBLER

> ,  ""    !  ?


   -?-)))
-       ,     ,          ,       . ,    ,     N  PE.
,     ,   .

----------


## RAMBLER

> : http://normative_reference_dictionary.academic.ru/93061


       .   ,    ,     .
 ?

----------


## US5MUW

.          ...

----------


## RAMBLER

> !
>    -  !


     -       ,      ,     .
  ,           ,  ,      ,      .
     -   ,      ,     .      ,  ,  .
,         ,      ,        ,   ,    ,    ,       ,    ,          ,   ,        .        ( ),         .




> .          ...


  ,     .

----------


## RAMBLER

> : http://27kb.ru/zou.php?f=300&article=13
> http://scobro.ru/ventfasady/466-vyso...ov-molnii.html


    ?        ?
     ! 
  . 
  - ,      ,  ,     .




> ,      16   ? ? 
>     ?         .         ?
>         .


      , ,    - ,    ,      .

.    ,   " "  .
http://s00.yaplakal.com/pics/pics_pr...2/1/726120.jpg
http://doma-donetsk.com/wp-content/u.../pics-0021.jpg
 ,      .
http://s13.ru/archives/59841#more-59841
   ,   ,     ....

----------


## RAMBLER

> .


     ,   .

----------

UA3MCH

----------


## UT4URX

... ...        ....   - 28 ...       ..     :Sad:

----------

> ,      .


 !
    .
.  :
   , ..    ,  .
.      .  .
   .
         .
..   -   ,      ,
   ,     1   .
   ,     
    .
  (   ) .   40 .
,    .  .
 ,      .
    .
   .
   .    50 .
 ,   .
       .

----------


## ua0lsg

> ,


 .   500,   .        ,     30

----------


## 4

> 14 ,      ( ),   ,  15   18 ,      ,





> ..   -   ,      ,
>    ,     1   .
>    ,     
>     .
>   (   ) .   40 .
> ,    .  .
>  ,      .


_           .       ,        .             . ()

_

----------


## UT4URX

> ,  ,      ...


   ?  ?    ?     ?      ,     ?       -          .        -   8-,   28 ....

----------


## 4

! 
 ,     (, ).   ,      ()     ""   .   ,   ,    .
 ,         (. . ).    ,   .
   ,          . .   ,    ""    ,      ""     . .
         (   ),     .

----------


## admin

> _           .       ,        .             . ()
> _


      .      ,            .               ""   .     ,    .  -  ,    (  )      .      .    ?   ,  ,      . 

,      ,        .

      ,         .       .  -            ,      .

----------


## R3RW

-    .   .
          ,    .                   ,   ,     160  80,     15   .       .   .    80   .     .
             .       ,   ,     .            .
     100  ""   .
           . .
         .70      ,   .     70,    30    11 .         .    .      .

----------

admin

----------


## R2LAC

,    

 ::::  :Super:  ::up::

----------


## ua4sz

[QUO     ,.[/QUOTE]

    .

----------


## RV4LX

> 


 ,     ?    ,       .   ?



> ,  .


 ,         ,                 ,       .
  ()     .

----------

> ,     ?    ,       .   ?


       .   ,       ,     .        ,       .

       ,     .        ,                  .

----------

> .


,  -     (   30).
     .... .




> 


 !(      ).
,        .
  .
 :!:

----------

.     ,    .        .           .
 .   .    ,    ,   PL ,     80 .  . 
        .
      .  -  ,       :Smile: 
,    ,       :Smile: ,  ,   . 
          .

----------

SNABBER

----------

3
.    .

----------

,            :Smile:      17 .
           : ,  ()    ,     :Smile: 
            .
     5      .
      :  ,  ,    .
          ..
    ,          :Smile:   :Smile: 
     1   26   !    .
 :Smile: 
 ?
,         " ".
 :Smile: 
          , ,  ..    ,     .

----------

SNABBER

----------

*SNABBER*,
 ,        (  ),     .     ,  . 
 :Smile:

----------

SNABBER

----------

R3PAS, RM3UA, rv3daf, rw3zg, rx9we, tomcat

----------


## Relav

.     .      .       75 75,     . 8    AV-640.  3       5-.   .       .  .   ""  ,    .          .      .   ,     . .         .   .

----------

ua6bct

----------

*ua6bct*,
 !
      ,        ,       17 .
  ,   .    . 
  ,    ,          .  .         .
       2006 .     ,   ,   .
       60  80 ,       .    ,    ,   .
  -   .



> .                     .


...    . ,   ,   . ,       ,   .
  .    -29,3.   ,   ?

----------

*ua6bct*,
 :
https://www.google.ru/search?q=%D0%B...9mBk4Q_AUIBygC
http://stal-m.ru/prozhektornaya_machta_pms-29,3

----------


## ua6bct

** , , .
         )))),      .               .
    .      .       -    ,     .             ,    .          -          .         -  . 
       ?   ""           ,          ,       ...
      . 

          :  .   .      pdf 
http://gev-s.ru/wp-content/uploads/2...0%BE%D0%B2.pdf 

  5.3      ))).       ,         ,    .        ,      )))     .




> ,        -.


 ,   .           .    ---!      ,       -      .           ,       .      .       .      "  "))).   .
     -         ,      ,    . ,      ,         ..     -      ()  380/220   ,       ,         .
         -  ""           ,      .
              .
 , ,      ,   "  ".
      (    ),     ,        (  ).             .

             .   (    )      ,    .   - .    ,         .

       -       " " )))    (     )       .                 -      ))).       .              .

----------

Valery12

----------


## rw4ln

.      ,     ,        .      .      .       ,     .
             60..  .        -         .      100.   .     .

----------

UA4YT

----------


## ua6bct

*SNABBER*,   .      ,        .      ,        - .          .             ,          ""   ,        .     .

      ,  (     )      ,           ,      -           .       iXBT                    ,  ,     ,          .        ))),       .             -     .
   .
           IV        ,       40 .          ,     .        )))     .    ,         .       ,    .
    .
      -      80,      . 
        ,      ,       .        (   ),      3       .   ,    ,          .    160 ,      . .

         ))).     .

----------


## ua6bct

> ,      .


     ,          ,           .              . 
        .
      ,    ,           .  .

            )))      .  ,      .       uw3di                 .      ,    .

 ,  ,    ,     ,     .    -     ,    .      :Smile:   ,    .

----------

ua6bct

----------


## Espresso

1.        ,      -   .      - ,       ,      .  .
2. .  ,          . TAP     ,   ,   ,   .      .     ,    .
3.  ,   .           ,    - .    .       -   
4.  -    -   hdmi  ,       -      .      .3    ,      .    -  .  -  ,  ,      +    1-2-3   ::::        -  :::: 
5.     20 .   1. ,   .   ,       -,      VDSL  Planet  -  1,     .     4- .             ,    .      -    ,       :Smile:  VDSL          .      ethernet    HP procurve,     VDSL  
6.   .  5 . ,      .  (      )       ,      .   ,     1   Siemens HiPath.   .
7. . .  .     .   .      +       .     ,             ...  ,

----------

ua6bct

----------


## ua6bct

> .    .


 ,     :Smile: .
            .          .        ,            )))
        ,     .

      .           ,           .

----------


## RAMBLER

> ,  ,         ,            ,       .


?    ?    ?          ,            .     , ,        ,     .           ,       ,   . ,              ,   .

----------

ua6bct

----------


## RAMBLER

> .    .    -       .     -          .           ,    .     .


 ,   .     ,    ,    .



> ,   .     , , .       "   " .          .


     ?     ,     .
  ,      :      ,        ,     .       ,    ,            . ,            .

----------

ua6bct

----------


## Relav

.    ?          .       ,   IV     .  IV  5-.   ?        .            . 90%       .         ,   . ,   ?

----------


## UA4NE

,      -        .   (  )  -   ,        .      .    ,   .

http://www.zandz.ru/modulnoe_zazemle...zemleniya.html

----------


## R2F-010-KA

?      ,   ?   ? ,  ,     ?

----------

ua6bct

----------


## 12701

> ,   ?    ? ,  ,      ?


     ,    ,  ...  ,  - ..

----------

UA4NE

----------


## UA4NE

.      -   .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## Relav

> ,        .


  ,        .1,5   1220 .            .

----------


## ua6bct

> ,   .     ,    ,    .


  , UA4NE    .               .         ? :



> 1.7.82.         1          (. 1.7.7):
> 
>   1)   -   N-     TN;
> *2)  ,      ,   IT   ;*
> 
> *3)  ,           (   );*
> 
>   4)    ,   :    ,  , ,   ..
>            ,           ,         ;
> ...


           .




> ,      :      ,        ,     .


    ,       .       .      ,      .




> 90%      .      ,   . ,   ?


  :Smile: .          ,         ? 
        .          ,     ...   .




> ,     ,  ...  ,  - ..


 :Smile:       -)))       ,     * 34.21.122-87*        (  ),     -      -   ,    ,    .        ,  .

,      http://cdn.elec.ru/library/rd/rd_34_21_122-87.pdf
           .   2       ,    3 - .     4 -        .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## UD4A

> .


 ,   -    .     .   ?    ,  ,   ,  :
http://www.sonel.ru/ru/biblio/standa...4.21.122-2003/

----------


## RAMBLER

> , UA4NE    .               .         ? :


,  .    ,    ,          . ,       ,   ,         ,      - ,     , , . 
  ,       ,   .




> ,           .


   ,        ,        .   ,      ,   .

----------


## RAMBLER

*R3THP*,    .

----------


## RAMBLER

> , ..      .


    ,       .      .
      ,      .
     -)))

----------

UA4NE

----------


## UD4A

> ?


 ,    ,      .

----------


## ua6bct

.       .     ...              (2005) -  .




> ?    ?    .


 ?



> 1.7.109.        :
> 
>   1)        ,     ,         ,       ,     ;
>  2)    ,   ;
>  3)     ;
>  4)     , ,     . .;
>  5)                    ;
>  6)         ;
>  7)     ,   .             .           .


        .          -   .      .      - ,      .          ,  ,   .

----------

RAMBLER

----------


## RAMBLER

> ?


 ?
 ,     ? !
     ,   !
    .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## UA4NE

.    ,  ,  , .   ,          .  ???

----------

tomcat, UA4NE

----------


## R2F-010-KA

?   ???                    .   .   ** ** .    .    ?     ?                  .     .

  -  ?   :

    :
 ;
   (,     );
    , ,      ..;
   ,         2,5,             ;
  ,        4   , 5 -  , 7 -  ,               .

???

   ?     -       25    15-    30-    ?

: -     ,       ,   ,   -      .   -.  =185 .

http://forum.odlr.ru/attachment.php?...9&d=1443528402        ,   1.9      .   "  " . .   -   .

** ,  ,     ,    .

----------


## R0SBD

UA4NE       40  ,  1,5   .      zandz,      : http://sibstil.pulscen.ru/goods/2937..._komplekt_zz_6      1,5-2  ,  40 . , ,        .   2   ,  ,     ,    40 .         ,  .      : http://irkham.ru/forum/9-205-12 -    176 ( 40    )...

----------

> ?  -?


,        (  ).

----------


## RN3GP

> 


             . , ,  14 .

----------

Relav

----------

ua6bct

----------


## RN3GP

> ..!!! ...


.




> ...


    ,  ,     ,  .    ,   ,    ..

----------

ua6bct

----------


## UA4NE

> ,  ,


    .  .     (  ),      .    .  ?    ?      ( ,  , )?    ?

         .

----------

ua6bct

----------


## RAMBLER

> .            ))) -    ,      .


   ,     ,       .    ,     ,      ,       ,      .




> ,         .     " " -  ,           ,     .    .               .


      ,      ,     ,  . 
   :      ,      ,        ,      ,          ,         ,   ,       .   ?
   ,      ,       :     ,       ,   ,  ,      .
    ,        ,   ,   .

----------


## R2F-010-KA

> ?


   - .  ?    ?           .     ,   .    ? -   ?    ?  ,   ,        -    .  .

----------


## RAMBLER

> ?       .


  .



> _1.7.110.         ,            .                   1.7.82. 
> _

----------


## ua6bct

.       .         :



> ,      ,        .    ,      ,      , *       ,     * .


     ?



> __


       .
   - ,     .  "  "      .




> ?


     .          ?
         -     .          ,   -  .

----------


## UA4NE

> .  ?


,          .
    .         .        -   .

,         . 4    .   6-8.      100-200 .

----------


## RAMBLER

> .       "  " ..    ,   ?    ?    ""?


   ,    "",        ,         .
: ,  ,      ,     , - -,    "",    N,     ?

----------


## ua6bct

> ,  ,


 ,   .
1.      .          .   -  .
2.         .        "" ))).     .
3.         




> .


 .       .      .

----------


## RAMBLER

> 1.      .


     ?

----------


## RAMBLER

> .


.
    .
             (-)    ( , ),      .

----------


## R2F-010-KA

> R2F-010-KA





> ?  ?   ,  ,     ...


             ( 140- )  .               .            ,             .            -      .  -     .     .

       -    -    .    .               . 

:                   ,   500- (   4 )  ...  -      .   . 




> .   ?


     .    99.999999999%  .   ...

----------


## UA4NE

99,999999999% -  .   ?

----------


## ua6bct

> ,     ?-)


))).     .     ,    (  ) ,    .      .        .          15-20,     7 .
  ...     ,          ,           ))): 
1.7.55
1.   
2.         ()    .
3.       ()       ,    .
      ,         ?           ...  .      .              (    ) , ..      .      -      "" .
    ,   :
1.7.57     **            TN.
1.7.59   **    ,     N  .           (       )))
1.7.60    .
7.1.87   ,    .





> - .


...   ,     ,        ( 30 )     0.4  35 .    )))




> ,       ,   , ,           ,       ,     ...


     ,     .   :            (  )             . ..      **  (  )   .       TN--S        ,      -       (      UA4NE).
          ,          .   ,           .
,         )))      .     ,        6 (10)      .              ,    .     ...  ,     ,        .      .
? ,    .    ))) -     ,  )))   .





> ,     ,     ?


  ?       ?         ,      .           .         .




> -)   .


                 .        TN.

----------


## ua6bct

> .


      .     .  ,      ))) ()   ,              .         , ...     .
   . 
  )))      :    ,      :Smile: .        ))).
     6       30,    " ",     ))).   ,        6 - 10?  35     ,          .        35/10   .        ,       (    )       ,        .       .
      ?  ,       ,       ()    .
            ))).       ,        .   -  .          ()   ,     ,     ,       .    ,       .
*http://www.news.elteh.ru/arh/2012/77/13.php*
   31.   30 ,       .




> .


.        /   ,    (  30 )         .

----------


## R3THP

PEN  ,         ,   :(

----------


## UA4NE

, ,  ,       .

 - ,            -    ,          .     -      .   -           "".

      ""   .   ?  .   , 550     .       (   )      .     10/380 .     ,       .

----------


## RAMBLER

> :      , .         ,    PEN .
> 
>       )))  ,         ,     ,    1.7.


   .        ,            ,  -)
    ,     -) 
  ,   .
          .   ?
            . ,     , "   "   .
     ,     .

*      1.7  * _ , 
     , 
. 
 , 
   ,
._ 

*, . 1.7.55*
       ,  , ,  ,     .  ,          ,    ,     :         ,    ,      . .     .
      ,    .           2-  3-     ,  ,   .
*   ()                         ,     ,     -     .*
                  .       .




> 100-300     .
>     ,       (      ) -       .


. 
,    (      ),      - !    !




> ""   .   ?  .   , 550     .       (   )      .     10/380 .     ,       .


    .
    ,     .

----------


## RAMBLER

> 


     ,  ? -))
     ,     -  ,    ,    -  .           -)

----------

ua6bct

----------


## ua6bct

> ,     .


                     " ")))              ...        ?

              !  :*    !*         ?       ?    ?

      )))            :Smile:           .
https://docviewer.yandex.ru/?url=htt...39af0b9&page=5

           .     ,   .  .     !
            .      .       )))    .




> .
> ,    (      ),       - !     !


   !          ,             .           ,       100-300         .      !      ))))
 227941




> ,   .


       ,      .



> -)


  ,     . 7.1.29     . ? __

----------

UA4NE

----------


## ua6bct

,  UA4NE   ,     .         .       .        ,      16.      .
     ...   .               :Smile:         .

----------

R2F-010-KA

----------


## UA4NE

.        (     ).

1.      .               -   .                   .        (    565).
2.            ,        .      .         .                .      ,          .
3.  ,    PE ,           ""     ().
4.             .                   (TN, TT).     "  " (    565).

----------

ua6bct,

----------


## RAMBLER

> .


    ?      ? 
      -)
550      ,      N 334  21  2009 . - , !      ,     ,    ,   ,   550         .    ,    ,   ,      550      ,   ?




> !         ,            .          ,      100-300        .     !     ))))


         ,     ,    .    , "",     ,   .
  : 


> **  *   100-300* *    .*    -  *  ,     .*
>     ,       (      ) - *      .*


    ,        ,          ,       !   ???  :Shocked: 
     ???
 ,    ,   ,  *  100-300 -      !*          30, , !   !    100-300      !



> :
> 1.7.50    **      1 ,      ,      ()      *  30* .
> 7.1.84.     **      ,         ,    ,    ..       * 300 .*


,         ?-))
   ,       ,     ,  .

----------


## ua6bct

> ,         ?-))
>    ,       ,     ,  .


  :Smile: .          -  ,   "   ".    !        :Smile: .

      )))       .  .     ,      .    7.1.84       ""  )))  "".  ,       ,  ** ** .             .   TN-       ,          ,      ..    .  -     .

 ,    UA4NE,            .          -    .

----------


## RAMBLER

> .          -  ,   "   ".    !       .


    -       ,       .    .
  ,  , ,      100-300   ,     (  ), : 


> __      (50 )  100   300   ,    0,5       .        .


 " ",    ?       ,    ?  :Shocked: 



> 7.1.84       "" )))  "".  ,       ,    .


 ,  . ""    ,     ,         .       "" ,     ,    .



> 1.7.59.     1               ,     ( ),     ,      TN    . *                 .*


 ,    100-300 ,   ,       .   ,    ,      ,             30,     ,      100-300.




> , -      ....   ,  .    . , ,  ,


   ,       - .
     ,    ,    ,     .

----------


## UA4NE

? 
   ,        ,      .        , ...   .    " ",    (""  "")     ,               .  ,                .             :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## UA4NE

> ?


 .          .      ,                 . ..       ,          .    .

  ,        -     ,   .     .    10-30 ,    100-300 .    ,      .

       .

----------


## UA4NE

> ,  ,    ,  ""   ?


          ,            (.   623).      ,  .   ,  .

----------


## R3THP

100    -       . 
         . 
   ,             :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## UA4NE

> ,    ,


   .      ,    ,    .      .

,      ,  ,         .

    .     ,         .      .   .

----------


## UA4NE

double delete

----------


## UA4NE

> ,      ,    ?


.      .
.     ,    .

----------


## RAMBLER

> .


   ?    ?-)
     90 ,      100         .       ?




> 


    ?  .

    - !-))  .

----------


## RAMBLER

> .                  10...30 .    .


 -! 
 -  ,     *ua6bct*        100-300 ,   " ",    ,        ...    ...

 , , .
, 73!

----------


## ua6bct

> ,  ,    ,  ""


      - .    ?      ? 
""        ,     ,       .        .    : ,  (   ..)    ( ).

 )))   .

     -   ,   .       .      ,     .        .    30.      ,       .            ,  .     30    .     (  15  30     )    ,   )))).

           . 
   ,      ,           15-30  . .   30

   ,            ..  ,    .     ))),         . !

         ,    ,      30. 

              300.           (    30  ),       -            .

        :        / .   TN       .        ,          .

   ...

----------

UA4NE

----------


## R3THP

> 90 ,      100         .


     !         1-2  ?       4-8

----------


## RAMBLER

> - .    ?      ? 
> ""        ,    ,       .        .    : ,  (   ..)    ( ).


    ,    ,    ,  ,        ? -          ,       ,  -   ,    .    ,       ,     30      ,  ,  ,  ,    , ?           30   ,     .



> 300.


  ,       (  ,   ,   ),  ,        , ,     300    ,       ,  -   , ?       ,    .     ,      .  ,     300       .     .





> !         1-2  ?       4-8


    ,      ,          ,   - ,   ,  ,  -       ,   ,   . ,     ,  -       ,    ,    .

----------


## RAMBLER

> "  " -     .        -    ,  .


  . ()  :::: 
   ,     "  "    ...

----------


## RAMBLER

,    ,    "  "-) 
         ,     ,    ,      .

----------


## Gendosss



----------


## 240

,    ,        ,    ,       ,     .     .

----------

Geo,

----------



----------

. , ,     ...   ,  "",               .  ,-...      ... !
,          . ( 10,7 , TH2-MK3).   -...

----------


## ua6bct

> PSS 3035  .     220 .  ,    , ,   ,


          .  !  -    .  -       .        ...               .
    -  :   .   -        .       **  -      .       .

         2-   :           .         (/).     3  .       -      ,     .        .         .
      ,          .
                     .      ,      .
, ,       .     ,         .

----------



----------


## ua6bct

?    ,       , ..       .      (  ) - ,      .           .
         220. ..     ,  220  .     "".        ,   .       -      .

----------


## Geo

> ,    ....


 - ? ,     ,    ,        ,           .     -  !    ,      ,        ( -  )    ! -     ,  2 .   Ѩ!!    ,      ,    .

----------

:     220 .     .    , 1956  ,  .     220   .          (!)   .   .     ,     ...    .      550          (     ).   ,    -.     ,  PSS .  -  .     ,  ,   ,    ,  "",   "".    ,    4    QTH  "" ...

----------


## Geo

-     ,   ,          . ,  .   -     "".     , ,      ( - , ),     .
    .

----------

> .


         ,   ,    -  USB  
 .
(    )   200 . 
   .
     7 ,      .
   .
   ....

----------


## UA9AU

! :Smile:  :Super:

----------

,        ,  http://www.zis.ru/setevoy-filtr/pilot-pro/inside/            ( ..   )    ?
  .      .      .           ,   .   . 
    ?             ?

----------

> ?             ?


    .

----------

R2F-010-KA, R3THP

----------


## 2009

** ,
,  .

        ,                 !


*RA4HJW*,
 ,     ,  .        .       160 LW =80          25-30.  ,     ,   ,        .

----------


## R3THP

> ,      0,4 ,        .        .


  ""          0,4    .

----------


## R3THP

> 0,4     10/0,4 ?   .


 ,   ( ) ,            I*R

----------

,        60     .   "0"      ,     .       -   .  ,- " "  ,     ...
,  - (FT-2800)   -,      - ,       ...          .   ,    ...

----------


## Espresso

> . ( )


  ,    ,    -        ""   :Shocked:

----------


## Geo

> ,     ,       .


  ,    .   -   !

----------

LY1SD

----------


## UR5ZQV

"" ,   .     "    ..."  ..
: , !   "" , ,  (     ).

----------

LY1SD, RM3UA

----------

> =0,1


      220-35 ,    ...

----------

:    "  "      (  , ),  . ( , ,   )    ",  .         . -    10 ,      20 .   ,  "".  -:  ,   ( )               "" .  ,   (P6KE18A) ,     , "   ". 7805 "",   ...   ,   "".     A50FG  GG.   - .  ,   . ""      ,       . - .
, , ,     ,  .   ...

----------


## ua6bct

,          



> ,      ,    ,     .       -      "" -  ""          . 
>      ,        ,     -    .                ;       ,                  .  ..       ,       -       ,          .
> 
>                     .


http://citel.ru/main/coaxial/?category_filter=2
    .

----------


## UA4NE

> ,


  .     -      90  600 , 20 .

                 .       (-409)     .   -      17  4   10 ,         ,    .    .

- -

----------

Amir

----------


## R9AD

,  -46 ...  http://radiokot.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=130053    .

----------


## RA4FHE

.  ""  .     :Shocked:

----------


## Tetika

> -   .


           .  ,      -4353          .    ,    .   -.

----------


## Amir

.     600   50.       .
                ?
73!

----------

> ?


   ,     ,   .          .     .    .

----------


## UA4NE

> 


       ,   10-  .     ,   .       .

, ,         ,   -  .    -    .

----------

> ,  -  3


     :
  .
 .
  -      .




> .


 :




> 


 :!:

----------


## ua6bct

> :   .  .


   .
        -   .          .    ,           .  ()       ,    ,   .           .
  ,      ,        ,     ,       ,     .

----------


## Amir

!
    ?
   ,   ,    ?

----------


## alex.petukhov

> -   ...    ...


       ,     15,   13 ,    ,        (      )  .    ,   , Afedri .

----------


## UA3GGP

*R2ANG*,    ,     ,       .  Surge Protector, Ceramic voltage suppressor,   .  http://www.alliedelec.com/littelfuse-cg75ms/70184224/

----------


## Mayor

> ?
>     ,....


   15  (, ) , **     4....     ...      .... :Sad:             -   .

----------


## Veka

,   : https://www.aliexpress.com/item/5pcs...630842964.html
 :
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free...551550627.html

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/CG22...694626932.html

----------


## ex EW1DC

- ,           ,   .

----------


## Amir

!
  .
     .
   .      .

----------

RA3QTT

----------

-  .   -   !

----------

RX6DL, Y-RAY

----------


## RN3GP

> 


 ::::           10-500  ,             ?   ,  -        .

----------

RN3GP

----------


## 12701

> -        .


   . "     Ĩ   ".  ...  ...

----------

RAMBLER

----------


## 12701

> , .


   ...    ...       ...       ,      ...

----------


## RN3GP

> ,


 :::: 10-500  
 .        .

----------


## AMS

*UA4NE*,         6-110 
    ?

----------


## UA4NE

> ...      ,      ...


         .        .      .

----------


## 2009

> -   ,    ,     ""  99%   .


  ().
 ,    .     ...    .
 .      ,   .         ...   ,    !
,   ,    -     ...      ,      .

 ,             .    -      ( )       (     )...

----------


## 12701

> 


      ...         ...

----------


## DKD

> .


  , ,   10   .
         ,  .
http://www.radioscanner.ru/files/antennas/file19740/

----------

UA4NE

----------


## UA4NE

> , ,   10   .


  ,    ,          .    .

http://krovgid.com/drugoe/molnieprie...ovle.html#h3_3

    ,         10 .    ,     .

 , .

----------


## Mosin

-350\300        .       .
    -            .



http://dl2kq.de/ant/3-38.htm  ,          .      ,             -350.    100 .
,          ,     un-un

----------


## Mosin

,      ,       .

 ,     1    ?     ?

----------


## 12701

> -350\300


             ..    ,   -2502  -  ..  ..   ,    ..   , ,         ,      .   ..     ...     , -   ,   ,   ...  - ..

----------


## Mosin

> .   ?


   ,   .    ,       .   .
 ,   .

----------

Alex 1, R2AIA, UN8GEQ

----------


## SLSR

?     ?

----------


## SLSR

,       ?

----------


## RK1NA

> ?


.
     .
  "".
  .
  .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## Tolya

> ?


  ..      ,      .. ::::

----------


## TVI

> )


-   (  )    . 
,      ,, 
     - ,  
      ,    ,   !
 , !
-  ? :      ,  ,   ,        ,      ,      "" ,        ()    ,      -  ,     .  ,  ,    !    -   ,   ...    !!!
,   -     " " - ....1934 ,         !

----------


## SLSR

> ().   .


           ?          ( )          ?

----------

SLSR

----------


## UN7JMM

.      .

----------


## RN3GP

> 


      ,   "" . ::::

----------


## AlexanderZ

> ,


     ""!
* [ |  ]*

_  ,        .       ,        .         .         (    )[1],            .    ,      (   ),    ,   [2].()_




> ́ ́ ́  .


    !      ,     ,   !

----------


## inter02

, "  "  :Crazy:   , .    .   ,  ,  100%  .    ,    .   4-  . .   .   50   .  25    .  200-  9-  .      4- . .   ""  ,     .         .  :Crazy:  ,      . 
   ,      .   ,   .     - ,      .
      .   .  :Crazy: 
  .

----------


## exEW1DC

,           45 .  ,  ,     .      ,   ,     ,            .

----------



----------


## Alex2007

,   (  ),  ,     ().
  -  ,     !
https://www.gismeteo.ru/news/proisshestviya/31555-udar-molnii-mog-stat-prichinoy-tragedii-v-sheremetevo/?utm_source=gismeteo  &utm_medium=rss_feed  &utm_campaign=new  s

----------


## UA4NE

> ().


  ,  ** .  -    (,  )  .     .

----------

WPI

----------


## plyrvt

> ,     ,       .


    ,         ?

----------

WPI

----------


## 3

> ,   .


   !
*plyrvt*, *WPI*,    98 http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post508894

----------


## WPI

,         ,     ,       .       ?
              ?
R1AIT,      ?

----------


## WPI

*R1AIT*,  .
     .    .      ,              ,      .       .   ,        -  ,        .      .              "dehn und sohne".     ,        ,   c   .                    .
 :   .  ,       ,  ! , ,  .   ,    ,      ,      .       ) 
  ,     ,  .         ,   .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## R1AIT

> :   ...


,     .       .           .




> ...


       .    .   , ,      ,  .      .         .




> ,         ,      45 ,     .


 ,  .      ,     .

----------


## mmom

http://publ.lib.ru/ARCHIVES/B/&#39;&#39;Bibl...001-0099_.html
* .  0015.* [Djv- 589k] _.
( - : , 1960)_
_, ,  Djv: biblem.ru, 2012_
o                                        :
*.. .        .*

----------


## R1AIT

> .


         .

*  5 ():*




> *mmom*, ,  , ?    ,   .


  ? .  .

----------


## UA4NE

*mmom*,      ,        ,    ,      .

.       ,          ,     __      .  ,          .

----------

mmom

----------


## mmom

> *...*   ,        ,...


,   .

  -   .

1. () .   .    ,     180   .            ,  .   .    ,     . ~3  -  .      2..3 .

,       (1   ),    ,                 , ,  -.

2.    .  .  -  .   ,    .
      .   (   ).      .   -   ,     ,   ,   .
,  :     -        -    -  .
 ,      .

.     "   ".     .

                    . (. ).

----------


## mmom

""    -  .

 .

      . 

   ,   .  .   ().,   ,       50  (   - 20 ).

       60   .     ,     ""     220.      12  !
    .     .    ,   -  .

----------

mmom, paguo-76M2fet, WPI

----------


## mmom

,   ,    .    .        .      .       ...  ...

   .     !  .  .       ?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Relav

> ?


  .            .  60-70      " ".   ,    .  ,     (  )    ,    .       ,           " ".  ,       (10, 35, 110, 220, 500)   .        " "   ,      .

----------

mmom, Nick UA3TW

----------


## R9AD

* 
** 


*_12  2019 | 15:03  
_
_           .      ,  ,     ,      ,  ,  ,   Science Today.  
_
_   1000     (  ),    ,        ,       .      (    ),    . ,     2010  2018        2   ,     80    World Wide Lightning Location Network.     8 000   ( 0,000004%    )     ,  1   . 
_
_  ,  90%        ,              ,     ,            (         ).         ,   ,      ,         .       ,                     ,    - ._


_         ,         .     ,                 .          .

https://www.meteovesti.ru/news/63706...oschnye-molnii
_

----------


## UA6ASQ

.     
       145  .

     .

----------


## Tolya

,,,        ,   ....     ,   ,     ,          ,     ...        , ...                 ...

----------


## RN3GP

> -  .


          ,  .   ,        ,    ,         .       .  -     450.            .
       ,   .        .
   ,        ,       ""     .

----------


## Igor-UGG

> ,   .        .


 .       .                   .      ,  \       ,  ,         . ,     .
 :      ,         , ..        .               . ,    ,    - .

----------


## UA4NE

. 11 ( )       .            ,  .        .        3 .

----------


## RK1NA

> ...


, ,   .
       ? :Crazy:

----------

RA3QTT

----------


## Alter Ego

> ,    ,       ,     - .


       . :Smile:

----------

RK1NA

----------


## rn1qa

..            ,     ,              .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## mmom

> ( )      ...


        .

----------


## 12701

..   ,         ..     , - ,      ...

----------


## Alter Ego

.  -     .

----------


## UA6ASQ

[quote="R9AAA;1789399  "]-      ...[/quot
      .       
      .      .     
      (       )

----------

